# Labour card on husband visa



## Loulou36 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Am living in the UAE on a housewife visa. If I get a job offer and get a labour card, do you know if attested education certs are needed for a labour card or is it just an noc from my husband? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Loulou36 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am living in the UAE on a housewife visa. If I get a job offer and get a labour card, do you know if attested education certs are needed for a labour card or is it just an noc from my husband?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

After you get appointment letter, you need to submit your attested education certificates as well as a NOC from your husband which will be in Araboc (PRO provides them just to get it signed from the husband, but its always better to get it cross checked from someone else too).

After this is done, then you will be provided with a labour card.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Jho (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi
I want to ask about my status 
I’m husband visa and I got a job a Business Development executive 
But why my labor card my profession is only a sales lady.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jho said:


> Hi
> I want to ask about my status
> I’m husband visa and I got a job a Business Development executive
> But why my labor card my profession is only a sales lady.


It's the same thing - what's the problem?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Loulou36 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am living in the UAE on a housewife visa. If I get a job offer and get a labour card, do you know if attested education certs are needed for a labour card or is it just an noc from my husband?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Personally speaking when i place ladies ( Mostly in long term temp roles) who are on their Husbands visas companies have not asked for their attested documents.


----------

